# Sulawesi Shrimps



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

That is realllllly nice. Is that algae on the right / back walls?


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes, the walls are covered with green and brown algae.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

So that is where the downoi went. 

Looks good, dude.


----------



## Jayme (Nov 27, 2011)

VERY nice looking tank!


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> So that is where the downoi went.
> 
> Looks good, dude.


Yes, I have been spending months collecting them from several sources and converting to high temp/hard water conditions. They are dark green now and less brittle than other downoi.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

*shakes fist at you* Should have told me about the Downoi acclimation trick on week earlier!


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes, blame it one me :hihi:



shrimpnmoss said:


> *shakes fist at you* Should have told me about the Downoi acclimation trick on week earlier!


----------



## ykh (Jul 21, 2006)

nice looking tank, what's the trick to acclimate downoi to high temp and hard water?


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

enlighten us!


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Just let them float for a couple of days in the new tank before planting them.



ykh said:


> nice looking tank, what's the trick to acclimate downoi to high temp and hard water?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I will try with the next batch I get!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yup, I grow mine in 80 degree water and liquid rock for water. TDS is over 400 as well.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

What are you doing at these water parameters? looks like Sulawesi shrimps parameters. 



zachary908 said:


> Yup, I grow mine in 80 degree water and liquid rock for water. TDS is over 400 as well.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

guppies said:


> What are you doing at these water parameters? looks like Sulawesi shrimps parameters.


The downoi likes it. :hihi:

Although I have considered Sulawesi shrimp, I just don't have the time for them right now.

I'm definitely looking forward to seeing the Sulawesi thrive in your tank though! Who knows, maybe one day I'll be able to get some from you.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> The downoi likes it. :hihi:


 I think so too, their natural habitat is high temp and hard water. We are just converting them back.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

guppies said:


> I think so too, their natural habitat is high temp and hard water. We are just converting them back.


Exactly. I think that is why so many people have difficulties growing it well.


----------



## AlisaR (Dec 7, 2011)

Love it


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

AlisaR said:


> Love it


I can't wait for the shrimps to arrive.


----------



## ykh (Jul 21, 2006)

so, which sulawesi shrimps you ended up ordering? would like to see them in your tank.



guppies said:


> I can't wait for the shrimps to arrive.


----------



## algarciajr (Feb 5, 2012)

What is the soil / substrate in the left side of tank?


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

ykh said:


> so, which sulawesi shrimps you ended up ordering? would like to see them in your tank.


I am going broke man, it's gonna be lots of pics

Cardinals
Yellow cheeks
Harlequins
White orchids/starry nights
Yellow noses 
Orange delights



algarciajr said:


> What is the soil / substrate in the left side of tank?


Flourite on the right and mix sands on the left


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

This is an extremely cool setup. Can't wait to see it stocked!


----------



## ykh (Jul 21, 2006)

nice varieties, would keep you busy for sure you plan to keep all of them in this tank? They will interbreed....



guppies said:


> I am going broke man, it's gonna be lots of pics
> 
> Cardinals
> Yellow cheeks
> ...


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

thats an awesome looking set up.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

There has been no report of sulawesi shrimps interbreed, if they do it probably not a bad thing. I do plan to keep them in different tanks.



ykh said:


> nice varieties, would keep you busy for sure you plan to keep all of them in this tank? They will interbreed....


Thanks for looking Mr. Leg.



Mr. Leg said:


> thats an awesome looking set up.


----------



## shrimpster (Jan 31, 2012)

which type of Flourite are you using?


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

shrimpster said:


> which type of Flourite are you using?


I think it is Flourite black, it's a couple of years old substrate from another tank.


----------



## Speaker73 (May 1, 2010)

So I take it that my 3 day old cycled tank is not a good plan for my new sulawesi shrimp then? LOL.


----------



## AlisaR (Dec 7, 2011)

I use Seachem Stability for my JustMadeRightNowSulawesi tanks


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

AlisaR said:


> Love it


if you dont mind elaborating how do you acclimate downoi before planting i just bought 20 stems and the last time i had it , it melted


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

cookymonster760 said:


> if you dont mind elaborating how do you acclimate downoi before planting i just bought 20 stems and the last time i had it , it melted


See post #11 on this thread.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Just got this 8.5 salty mix I am going to try with the shrimps from Towuti lake such as Harlequins and yellow cheeks.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

i just got my first cardinals!!!!!!!!!! LOVE THEM!


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

Pictures now!!!!


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Warlock said:


> i just got my first cardinals!!!!!!!!!! LOVE THEM!


Yes, post some pictures please!


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Got my eye on this thread.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Gosh I hope you get babies.
Some F1 or even better F3 babies would be a godsend to me.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Finally got the Air way bill number confirmed for tomorrow, F&WL inspection scheduled. All tanks are ready.... The Sulawesi shrimps are coming to town :bounce::bounce::bounce:.


----------



## AlisaR (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't think we have brought in this many before... 7 boxes.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Got them in very late last night.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

So nice. Makes we want to do something with my 10gal tank for them. lol.


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

Very nice. I think I might try my hand at these with my new 5.5G


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

keep us posted on how these beauties do


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

How many of those little babies are in there?


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you everyone, I have more pics of orange delights, yellow cheeks, yellow noses and starry night are coming, I am trying to cop with some DOA, the yellow cheeks and yellow noses, they carry some nasty bugs and need to be treated with paraguard.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

zainey_04 said:


> Pictures now!!!!


LOL>. taking camera from office.. i think it may work better then phone..


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Just do it Warlock, mines are taken from the phone.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> How many of those little babies are in there?


I got a couple hundreds of these guys and other sulawesi types, not sure how many left after the first week.


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

If you don't mind…can you tell us how much you got them for?


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

zainey_04 said:


> If you don't mind…can you tell us how much you got them for?


I don't want to post the wholesale price on a public forum. But it is very different when you are comparing the prices from oversea and the prices here. It's like getting a CRS for $1 in HK or taiwan and $4 here.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Oooh. Those are such gorgeous shrimps. Starry night sounds like a lovely name.


----------



## AlisaR (Dec 7, 2011)

I want to add we also paid 1k+ in the flight and fees.
But that's the Sulawesi life 

Oh! The best part is wondering if they are all going to be DOA. But I digress. This was a pretty good batch of Cardinals, not so much on the other types though. I am strongly suspecting these cardinals were wildcaught, there are some snazzy color variations I haven't seen in two years like bright red and blackest red.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Orange Crabs from Sulawesi


----------



## ElBoltonero (Jan 18, 2012)

OMG! They're amazing.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

How many tanks you got set up guppies? I want a picture of your shrimp tanks! Make journals man!


----------



## austinz33 (Nov 6, 2011)

Walking on floaters!!!!!


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

guppies said:


> I don't want to post the wholesale price on a public forum. But it is very different when you are comparing the prices from oversea and the prices here. It's like getting a CRS for $1 in HK or taiwan and $4 here.


Oh I did not know you ordered them wholesale and from overseas. Will you be eventually putting up some future generations in the S&S?


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

zainey_04 said:


> Oh I did not know you ordered them wholesale and from overseas. Will you be eventually putting up some future generations in the S&S?


I will when they breed more or stabilized. We organized a local group buy on SCAPE, but not allowed to do one here.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> How many tanks you got set up guppies? I want a picture of your shrimp tanks! Make journals man!


I have a 4 sulawesi tanks right now, excluding the quarantine tank of yellow cheeks.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

TEXAS Cardinal juvies 
and yes... that moss ball is that big!!!!


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

There you go Warlock, they do come out.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

And from the the little shrimp on the moss ball, there was heard the Katamari theme. Da na na na na~


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

i turned off the light.. for like an hour.. 

do your like the dark.. or do you think they are just getting used to their environment..


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

@ Warlock, do you know why the moss ball turns brown like that? I have a few spots on mine as well.

@ guppies, any pictures of those tanks? I'm really interested in how they all look


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

diwu.. its lack of me turning it around.. but mostly LIGHT issue *too much, or too light*.. my nano tank.. they look great..


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Cardinals will come out with the light on when they are comfortable. That moss ball looks like a really bad hair do, you need more shrimps to cover the browns.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> @ guppies, any pictures of those tanks? I'm really interested in how they all look


I will when i post the other shrimp types, I keep each type separately.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

guppies said:


> I will when i post the other shrimp types, I keep each type separately.


Cool! You should totally start a journal so everyone can see.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Cool! You should totally start a journal so everyone can see.


Great, I am entertaining with the idea of a Wabikusa journal with orange and vampire crabs and cardinals or yellow cheek shrimps. Probably will need some Sulawesi plants/moss like red water cherry and some emersed plants. 

Here a pic of a vampire crab,


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

those are so cool


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

More pics of the shrimps please


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

wicca27 said:


> those are so cool


Thanks wicca27.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

H82LOS3 said:


> More pics of the shrimps please


You got it! Here are the Harlequins


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

The were all lined up at attention for some reason.. LOL


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Warlock said:


> The were all lined up at attention for some reason.. LOL


What is your current temp?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

guppies said:


> What is your current temp?


umm.. 81.. do you think its too cold?


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

81 is fine but sometimes the setting and actual temp are different.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

guppies said:


> 81 is fine but sometimes the setting and actual temp are different.


i use this to take temps..
i don't even look at the dials.. except so i know to go up or down.. LOL










http://www.homedepot.com/buy/electr...rared-thermometer-w-laser-sighting-92092.html


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

that one measures surface temperature. shoot it on iced water and then boiling water to check accuracy.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

i shot the glass and the top of water.. always aim at the sponge

i will drop a thermometer in there also


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

surface temp is always lower than the actual temp.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

guppies said:


> that one measures surface temperature. shoot it on iced water and then boiling water to check accuracy.


If you really want to check the accuracy look into making a frigorific solution roud:
Although I guess technically Ice and water is frigorific, except very boring =[


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

what should be max temp for these guys?


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

90 F but not for a prolong period


----------



## kyrie (Jun 2, 2009)

Can you guys let us know where you've been able to order these shrimp? I saw a few cardinals for sale at a pet shop in San Antonio but they sold before I could get a tank ready and I've had a hard time finding them since.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

kyrie said:


> Can you guys let us know where you've been able to order these shrimp? I saw a few cardinals for sale at a pet shop in San Antonio but they sold before I could get a tank ready and I've had a hard time finding them since.


Did you ask them when they would have them again?


----------



## kyrie (Jun 2, 2009)

They said they weren't planning on ordering them anytime soon. They said they were having trouble getting them shipped in without too many DOAs. They only had 6 or 7 left from their original order at the time.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

kyrie said:


> They said they weren't planning on ordering them anytime soon. They said they were having trouble getting them shipped in without too many DOAs. They only had 6 or 7 left from their original order at the time.


These guys don't ship very well.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Guppies,

How is that Salty Shrimp 8.5 working for you? I have both the 7.5 and the 8.5 mixes, and I am preparing several tanks to use with the 8.5 for an upcoming order. My understanding is the 7.5 is only to be used with the easier species, while 8.5 can be used with all of them.

Did you have trouble getting the 8.5 mix to dissolve? Did you heat RO water with the mix to do it? Or did you bubble CO2 through the mix? This is the part that I wish was a little less complicated.

I have a Cardinal tank that is reproducing fairly well in RO water over Aragonite sand, but I have to use a separate water change tank to condition the water, which is a pain, so I am excited to try those mixes.

Thanks!


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Salty shrimp 7.5 are designed for shrimps coming from the Malili group of lakes; the cardinals, starry nights, orange delights, and six banded shrimps. Salty shrimp 8.5 are for the shrimps coming from lake Towuti which is a completely separate lake and river system; it includes the harlequins, red orchids and red stripes, etc. 

I wanted to try salty 8.5 because, harlequins have always failed me in the past. Last night, I started doing water changes with the salty mix 8.5 water. The harlequins tank is a 75 P (35 gallons?), I mixed 1 spoon into one 5 gallon container of RO, waited 15 minutes and poured the whole content into the tank. Very bad move!! the whole tank was cloudy. I will let the water sit for 24 hours the next time.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

guppies..
you are raising your Cardinals in RO?

i thought they liked high pH Hard water, ie TAP..

what does this salty shrimp 7.5 mix do...


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

guppies said:


> Salty shrimp 7.5 are designed for shrimps coming from the Malili group of lakes; the cardinals, starry nights, orange delights, and six banded shrimps. Salty shrimp 8.5 are for the shrimps coming from lake Towuti which is a completely separate lake and river system; it includes the harlequins, red orchids and red stripes, etc.
> 
> I wanted to try salty 8.5 because, harlequins have always failed me in the past. Last night, I started doing water changes with the salty mix 8.5 water. The harlequins tank is a 75 P (35 gallons?), I mixed 1 spoon into one 5 gallon container of RO, waited 15 minutes and poured the whole content into the tank. Very bad move!! the whole tank was cloudy. I will let the water sit for 24 hours the next time.


It appears that you've got Lake Towuti confused with Lake Poso.

http://www.sial-online.org/lakes/malili

This is what the manufacturer says:

*"**Sulawesi Mineral 8.5* was developed according to the results of a scientific analysis of water originating from the lakes of the Malili lake system on Sulawesi. It serves for mineralising RO water, rainwater, fully desalinated water etc. and requires some additional measures for fully dissolving. Water remineralised with this mineral salt will result in an almost exact copy of the water of Lake Towuti and a correspondingly high pH of 8.5, which also serves for greatly reducing pathogens.

*Sulawesi Mineral 8.5* contains all important minerals and trace elements the well-known shrimp species from this region need for their health, wellbeing and colouration. This mineral salt furthers the microbial regeneration of biological filter substrates and raises carbonate and total hardness at a ratio of KH/°dH = 0.78/1.0.

*Note*
The shrimp originating from Lake Towuti on Sulawesi (e.g. the freshwater harlequin shrimp - Caridina woltereckae -, or the red-banded shrimp - Caridina striata) are still very difficult to breed in captivity. Thus we went to the Ancient Lakes on Sulawesi again in 2011 (after our initial trip in 2008) in order to have a closer look at the conditions in the habitat and to take water samples to have them analysed here.
The results of these analyses show fundamental differences of the water chemistry of the Malili Lakes in comparison with generally known types of lacustrian waters. Here we had to completely rework the mineral constellation; the result of these efforts is the salt *Sulawesi Mineral 8.5*

Less finicky Sulawesi shrimp like the freshwater cardinal shrimp (Caridina dennerli) can be kept and bred with positive outcomes both with *Sulawesi Mineral 7.5* and *Sulawesi Mineral 8.5*. For the more susceptible shrimps we hope to achieve long-term successful breeding by the use of *Sulawesi Mineral 8.5*, which is practically identical to the water chemistry of Lake Towuti."

8.5 does not dissolve in RO water unless it is heated or has CO2 bubbled through it.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

Warlock said:


> guppies..
> you are raising your Cardinals in RO?
> 
> i thought they liked high pH Hard water, ie TAP..
> ...


Cardinals need low hardness (i.e. gh = 6, 7, 8-ish), TDS = 150 -200 ppm, and high pH (7.8 - 8.5).

RO water has a GH of 0. You can achieve Sulawesi parameters by aging RO water over aragonite sand with heavy aeration. I have a separate tank that I add RO water to, and then after about a week my parameters are perfect for the Cardinals and I use this water for 10% weekly water changes.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Warlock said:


> guppies..
> you are raising your Cardinals in RO?
> 
> i thought they liked high pH Hard water, ie TAP..
> ...


Walock, I am raising my cardinals in 3/4 Tap and 1/4 RO mix, but I also added rocks and a piece of mineral in the tank to release trace minerals. Sometimes, I add a few chips of coral crushed in the filter if the tds is too low.

I haven't used salty 7.5, but label indicates that it simulates the lake water where the cardinals are from.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

guppies said:


> Walock, I am raising my cardinals in 3/4 Tap and 1/4 RO mix, but I also added rocks and a piece of mineral in the tank to release trace minerals. Sometimes, I add a few chips of coral crushed in the filter if the tds is too low.
> 
> I haven't used salty 7.5, but label indicates that it simulates the lake water where the cardinals are from.


Does your pH get high enough when you mix RO and tap water?
I tried the mixing method, but I couldn't get my pH high enough.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

You are right Lexinverts, thanks for pointing that out. Anyway, the tank slowly clearing up by this morning. I am making another 5 gallon now and let it sit for a couple of days. 





Lexinverts said:


> It appears that you've got Lake Towuti confused with Lake Poso.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

The yellow noses


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Lexinverts said:


> Does your pH get high enough when you mix RO and tap water?
> I tried the mixing method, but I couldn't get my pH high enough.


Lexinverts, the cardinals seem able to tolerate a wider range of pH I have had pH as low as 7.7 in another tank and they are doing fine.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

guppies said:


> Lexinverts, the cardinals seem able to tolerate a wider range of pH I have had pH as low as 7.7 in another tank and they are doing fine.


Yes, 7.7 would seem fine to me for Cardinals, although I try to keep mine at least at 8.0. 

I couldn't get mine above 7.5, when I mixed tap with RO and used an inert substrate. You must have tapwater with an extremely high pH if it stays at 7.7, even when you add RO water to decrease hardness. I wish I had tapwater like that!

For me, the only thing that worked well was 100% RO water aged over aragonite sand. 

I really hope that these Salty Shrimp mixes simplify this water conditioning process for us!


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

I removed the eggs from a dead cardinal 2 days ago and the couple of eggs hatched this morning


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I love the look of the cardinals. I may want to setup my 10gal I got sitting there for them and give them a shot. My tap water is 7.6pH, 8/8, gh/kh and its warm in my apartment. Seems better for me than the crystals I keep, activated soil, ro water, cooling fans. lol.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

congrats on the hatch keep up the good work


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

GeToChKn said:


> I love the look of the cardinals. I may want to setup my 10gal I got sitting there for them and give them a shot. My tap water is 7.6pH, 8/8, gh/kh and its warm in my apartment. Seems better for me than the crystals I keep, activated soil, ro water, cooling fans. lol.



Sounds like a perfect fit to me  gH/kH seem a little high tho.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

guppies said:


> Sounds like a perfect fit to me  gH/kH seem a little high tho.


A bit of RO and some crushed coral maybe to bring the pH up a bit and combat the RO/tap mix lower ph.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

I love these shrimps but holy cow are they sensitive! It seems like you have to get everything JUST RIGHT and there's a very very small margin for error.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

manualfocus said:


> I love these shrimps but holy cow are they sensitive! It seems like you have to get everything JUST RIGHT and there's a very very small margin for error.


Yes, they are a little sensitive but that makes them even more intriguing and challenging for us to keep and hopefully breed them. A couple of years ago we only bred RCS, now everyone are breeding CRS.


----------



## ykh (Jul 21, 2006)

Interesting, the eggs survived without the mom.




guppies said:


> I removed the eggs from a dead cardinal 2 days ago and the couple of eggs hatched this morning


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Cardinals are starting to eat some commercial food.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh wow, gorgeous shrimps and I totally dig that green rock.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

thechibi said:


> Oh wow, gorgeous shrimps and I totally dig that green rock.


I love the color on that rock too.

More pic ... the harlequins


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

How many shrimp are in each tank you suppose?


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

I started out with about 100 in each tank.



diwu13 said:


> How many shrimp are in each tank you suppose?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow !!!!


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow great looking shrimps, believe it or not Im from Indonesia, specifically Java island. I didnt know we have beautiful shrimps where I was from haha, any update on the shrimps? Any casualties or berried ones?


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

H82LOS3 said:


> Wow great looking shrimps, believe it or not Im from Indonesia, specifically Java island. I didnt know we have beautiful shrimps where I was from haha, any update on the shrimps? Any casualties or berried ones?


The cardinals are doing well and breeding, but i am having problems growing the Harlequin babies, they just seem to die after a week.


----------



## ykh (Jul 21, 2006)

It's such a shame that the harlequins are so hard to keep and breed. It's a very beautiful shrimp. I would like to try it myself but haven't been able to get my hands on some yet.




guppies said:


> The cardinals are doing well and breeding, but i am having problems growing the Harlequin babies, they just seem to die after a week.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

Found babies!!!


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Oooo, congratulations.  Breed some for me? (Kidding. I shouldn't set up another tank...)


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

thechibi said:


> Oooo, congratulations.  Breed some for me? (Kidding. I shouldn't set up another tank...)


i can only assume babies.. cuz they were TINY.. and i have had the shrimp since feb/march.. :thumbsup:


----------



## algarciajr (Feb 5, 2012)

How many did you start with?



Warlock said:


> i can only assume babies.. cuz they were TINY.. and i have had the shrimp since feb/march.. :thumbsup:


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Warlock said:


> i can only assume babies.. cuz they were TINY.. and i have had the shrimp since feb/march.. :thumbsup:


Congrats!:thumbsup:


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Berried hope she doesn't drop those eggs!!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

algarciajr said:


> How many did you start with?


like 20..

but only saw like 10.. LOL>.

figured these survived.. 

think i am reaping rewards!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

nice guppies!


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

It's weird, my tanks naturally trend to the required parameters. I use RO water, but for reasons I don't fully understand my tanks go alkaline. The pH will go to 7.8 and sometimes even 8 on its own. I add some sea salt to the water for trace minerals and calcium chloride. I try to keep the calcium level at about 100ppm. I added a little pH buffer to the cardinal tank before they arrived just in case. 

I just got cardinal shrimp from guppies on Tuesday, and so far they seem happy. They have setup camp on a piece of driftwood and spend all their time munching away. The tank has been cycling for about 8 months now. I had some amano, siamese algae eaters, green babulti and ottos in the tank. I moved everything out except the greens and the ottos. I was originally going to put tangerine tigers in the tank, but decided about 4 or so months ago to try cardinals. It took me forever to find them.

I am nervously awaiting the first molt that I can be sure came from a cardinal. Fingers crossed.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

You added sea salt?!! as sodium chloride into RO?


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

I put a small amount in all the tanks less than a teaspoon in 30 gallons. Have been doing it for years. It adds back some of the trace minerals.

The tap water here varies too much for my taste. The chloramine levels are through the roof during parts of the year, and it contains heavy metals from old mines. I have had very little success with it, regardless of aging it or using dechlorinators/ buffers. I won't even drink the stuff. There is a small amount of sodium in most natural water sources, and it's essential to neuromuscular health. Same with the calcium (even though we think more of exoskeletons). Most of the associated chloride leaves the system as a gas. I would lay odds salty shrimp has some sodium in it. It sounds odd, but from a biochemical standpoint it makes sense. The calcium I use is a reef supplement, I don't use reagent calcium chloride.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

If the shrimps are doing well then it is all good.


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

2 confirmed molts this morning (no other shrimp in the tank is that small). It looks like they are going to be ok. 

Has anyone tried feeding them dried seaweed? Like the type you wrap sushi in (the organic version). I know the CRS & RCS love it. I don't exactly have a setup to use leaves as a renewable algae source. So far there is plenty in the tank and I put a few food pelets in every other day. But as their numbers grow (fingers crossed) I know I will need more than that. They are still a bit shy about migrating off of the driftwood, though they now occupy both pieces instead of just one.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Love this thread. You rock guppies :icon_mrgr Nice additions you've made.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks AoxomoxoA


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Mini Blue bee












Berried










Male


----------



## jlieu (Jun 7, 2012)

A bit behind on this thread lol.

But guppies, what have been your personal experience (pros/cons) with the two different substrates layout?


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

The plants seem to do better on the flourite black substrate than sand.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Odd that I just read this post, and read a thread about this the other day.

I was combing the ShrimpNow archives, reading about OEBTs the other day. Found a long thread from several years ago about 90% of nori being fine, but the occasional seaweed being high in copper and a couple people (more than just one) wiping out populations of high end shrimp with it.

Not my personal experience, but FWIW.



ShyShrimpDoc said:


> 2 confirmed molts this morning (no other shrimp in the tank is that small). It looks like they are going to be ok.
> 
> Has anyone tried feeding them dried seaweed? Like the type you wrap sushi in (the organic version). I know the CRS & RCS love it. I don't exactly have a setup to use leaves as a renewable algae source. So far there is plenty in the tank and I put a few food pelets in every other day. But as their numbers grow (fingers crossed) I know I will need more than that. They are still a bit shy about migrating off of the driftwood, though they now occupy both pieces instead of just one.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah I don't know if Freshwater should eat stuff from Saltwater lol.


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

That's good to know. I know someone who feeds it and recommended it to me. I was playing chicken so I fed it to the cull male shrimp tank. They loved it. I waited a few days to see if there was any ill effect and absent any I tried the fire red/ community tank. I don't think the shrimp stood a chance between the pleco, farawella, and Siamese algae eaters it was gone really quick (not to mention highly guarded). I have been too chicken to put it in my high end tanks.

Speaking of things that scare me, I had to treat my CRS tank with paragaurd. Has anyone tried this with Sulawesi shrimp? It there a known semi-safe to safe dosage for any of the species? I am currently just keeping the cardinals. No trouble at the moment, but curious in case there ever is.


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

No babies thus far. Mine are still growing. Lost 1 in a water change. It was my fault. I had figured out a lazy method, but took it too far. I want to get another piece of driftwood for the tank. They have populated one of mine, but don't seem to like the other, so I want to swap it out. So far, other than the one mishap they are doing well. I have seen several shed exoskeletons, so there are no problems in that regard. They are cute little buggers, and are starting to get a little bolder. I think once their numbers come up some they won't be so shy.


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

That's great to hear. The shrimp are great looking.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Cardinals*

I bought 10 Cardinals from Guppies in the end of June and 10 White Orchids a few weeks ago. The Cardinals have reproduced and I have multiple generations now and I have a berried White Orchid. The only thing I can get them to eat is flake food but someone else in the forum said this has too much protein and is bad for them on a regular basis. 
This is my fourth attempt at Sulawesi shrimp and I'm very pleased that they are surviving and reproducing. Maybe it's the Sulawesi Mineral 7.5 that I'm using. 
Guppies, I noticed a leaf in one of your photos. Do you use leaves with your Cardinals or White Orchids? I have a couple small Cholla branches in with my shrimp and they seem to like it.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Those are almond leaves. The shrimps love to hang out under the leaves. But don't use too many because they can drop your pH.


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

Well it looks like I failed. I thought the temperature of some water I added was high enough, but not so. Down to one. If anyone in the Denver area wants to come get it I will cut them a deal. This takes too much time for me right now. A fact which I hate. I love these guys! Wish it had worked out.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

ShyShrimpDoc said:


> Well it looks like I failed. I thought the temperature of some water I added was high enough, but not so. Down to one. If anyone in the Denver area wants to come get it I will cut them a deal. This takes too much time for me right now. A fact which I hate. I love these guys! Wish it had worked out.


I wonder if you had used the Sulawesi Mineral 7.5 in R/O water instead of the other things you used if they might have made it. I had unsuccessfully tried 3 times before to keep Cardinals and this is the first time they are surviving and reproducing. The only difference was this time I used the above mentioned product, it wasn't available when I tried the 3 previous times. I also got my Cardinals from Guppies.


----------



## TheGrinch (Nov 13, 2014)

any news on this?


----------

